
A shell command to create JSON: jo - pcr910303
https://jpmens.net/2016/03/05/a-shell-command-to-create-json-jo/
======
thanksforfish
Source code on Github:
[https://github.com/jpmens/jo](https://github.com/jpmens/jo)

Looks like GPL license. Cool!

